# Делимся записями Никиты Власова



## swethome (27 Сен 2017)

Талант Никиты Власова единогласно признан музыкальным сообществом, как самого талантливого исполнителя баянно-аккордеонного направления на сегодня. Но в Ютубе почему то мало видео. Буду рада , если поделитесь ссылками. Не срочно, можно выкладывать по одной ссылке в день. Или можно выкладывать видео.


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2017)

*swethome*,

Прошу прощения, но как минимум не единогласно. Ничего интересного в манере данного исполнителя не вижу. Масса ненужной мелизматики там, где она абсолютно неуместна. Гора рисовки и самолюбования.  Если Вас он интересует, поискали бы ссылки сами, а не напрягали общественность. ...

Ну или попробуйте убедить меня в обратном... Аргументировано... Без отсылки к Спивакову и его весу в музыке...

P.S. "Не срочно,. .. по одной в день" смахивает на приказ: "А ну бегом собрали быстро ссылки!"


----------



## nidogopp43 (28 Сен 2017)

____


----------



## marat1977 (28 Сен 2017)

swethome (27.09.2017, 21:22) писал:


> Но в Ютубе почему то мало видео.


Вы YouTube открывали? https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=никита+власов
vev (27.09.2017, 23:54) писал:


> swethome,Прошу прощения, но как минимум не единогласно.


В таком возрасте ни один исполнитель не добивался такого. Раз Спиваков признал его талант, то и остальные дирижеры тоже. Раз вы пишете о нединогласности, уточните, о ком идет речь? 
swethome (27.09.2017, 21:22) писал:


> Буду рада , если поделитесь ссылками. Не срочно, можно выкладывать по одной ссылке в день. Или можно выкладывать видео


----------



## vev (28 Сен 2017)

*marat1977*,

Уточните лучше Вы   это вы с топикстартером зарегистрированы только что и видать не с проста. Вот Вы и расскажите для какой цели? Что пиарить Никиту?


----------



## ze_go (28 Сен 2017)

vev (27.09.2017, 23:54) писал:


> Масса ненужной мелизматики там, где она абсолютно неуместна. Гора рисовки и самолюбования.


ну да, ну да)) это аргумент!)) доставили))


----------



## marat1977 (28 Сен 2017)

Не знаю как топикстартер, но я постоянно тут просматриваю новости, но не писал. Написал и сразу попал в подозреваемые. Вот как в жизни, думаем, что все ровно, а на самом деле, нас "пасут".
И зачем его пиарить?  Его концерты уже сейчас проходят на недосягаемом уровне https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LOrO3cfCDc


----------



## vev (28 Сен 2017)

*marat1977*,
про уровень только не надо... Техника и уровень вещи разные. Берём Склярова и Власов нервно курит в предбаннике...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Сен 2017)

As this forum international, I will communicate only in English from now on. From what does the following question follow - whether Nikita Vlasov gained the international recognition?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Сен 2017)




----------



## vev (29 Сен 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,

It's up to you... 

Nobody outside of Russia know Nikita...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Сен 2017)

All this because Nikita in the childhood didn't act on the "Nutcracker" (however as well as many other worthy musicians)...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Сен 2017)

Could you please provide other musicians that participated in their childhood in Nutcracker competition and are widely known right now?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Сен 2017)

Of course. For example - the pianist Daniil Kharitonov. He was a student of this competition in 2006 and also has won a prize as the most young participant.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Сен 2017)

Besides, in 2010 Daniil for the second time became the participant of this competition and has won the prize "Gold Nutcracker".
You can judge his popularity - https://www.mariinsky.ru/company/orchestra/piano/kharitonov

Personally I often saw Daniil Kharitonov's performances on MEZZO TV channel.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Сен 2017)

Congratulation (you saw him on TV many times). Just wanted to pay attention there is no proof in the article his success follows from his participation in Nutcracker competition.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Сен 2017)

Well. Maybe you then will answer me why Daniil Trifonov is so popular, and Nikita Vlasov won't? If it isn't the Nutcracker, not in Tchaikovsky's competition, not in public relations of the Maryinsky Theater and even not in MEZZO TV channel... I will answer you - the matter is that LEGALLY the bayan and an accordion in Russia aren't recognized as the academic tools and consequently no prospects for musicians in this course (irrespective of their skill) can be. They and will remain "poor populists". Once again I will pay your attention that a "goldaccordion" - international and the guests of the website turning the look to Russia not always imagine a forum how musical life on open spaces of our immense homeland proceeds...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Сен 2017)

How can I know "why Daniil Trifonov is so popular"? BTW, who is Daniil Trifonov? 
Regarding " I will pay your attention that a "goldaccordion" - international"... 
Does anybody argue with you about this statement?

And small personal requests: even using translators try please verifying your long speeches prior to publish it to prevent mistakes, otherwise it would be complicated to read not to Russian speaking only but to English ones as well. 
What is it? "He was a student of this competition"? Did you mean: He was a participant of this competition? 
"the bayan and an accordion in Russia aren't recognized as the academic tools". Maybe the bayan and an accordion in Russia aren't recognized as the academic instruments?
In phrase "consequently no prospects for musicians in this course (irrespective of their skill) can be" much better to replace two words like: correspondingly no prospects for musicians in this direction (irrespective of their skill) can be.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Сен 2017)

I agree with you concerning transcriptions and word meanings. But the speech not about it. Even worse the situation is with string plucked instruments in spite of the fact that literally on the freshest records the same balalaika is presented only as the academic instrument. Probably business is far not only in music but also in policy - http://artsmusic.ru/CL/Pypin/cd_01.html


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Сен 2017)

Probably, so what is from it? Which conclusion are you doing?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Сен 2017)

Conclusion - all the time will place on the places. 20-30 years later...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Сен 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## kep (30 Сен 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29.09.2017, 22:43) писал:


> Conclusion - all the time will place on the places.


 Translation for English speakers:"Only time will tell."


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30 Сен 2017)

We will return to Nikita's records -


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (30 Сен 2017)

kep (30.09.2017, 00:20) писал:


> Translation for English speakers:"Only time will tell."


Thank you, kep. Only after your translation it is clear what dmitrijgoncharov2008 wanted to tell.
dmitrijgoncharov2008, please, if you desire to use English for communication there is no problem, but, please formulate your thoughts on English and not on translated Russian. Otherwise move back to Russian.


----------



## sedovmika (30 Сен 2017)

I suppose right variant is "Time will only tell".


----------



## kep (30 Сен 2017)

sedovmika писал:


> I suppose right variant is "Time will only tell".


The order of words means a lot here, the direct translation of your variant sounds like "Время может только говорить", when the intention of the expert in question was to say "Время все расставит по местам" which is translated by the idiom "Only time will tell" (дословно "Только время скажет").


----------



## sedovmika (30 Сен 2017)

kep писал:


> sedovmika писал:I suppose right variant is "Time will only tell". The order of words means a lot here, the direct translation of your variant sounds like "Время может только говорить", when the intention of the expert in question was to say "Время все расставит по местам" which is translated by the idiom "Only time will tell" (дословно "Только время скажет").


It's an idiom, I should learn and learn and learn English!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30 Сен 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein (30.09.2017, 00:52) писал:


> dmitrijgoncharov2008, please, if you desire to use English for communication there is no problem, but, please formulate your thoughts on English and not on translated Russian. Otherwise move back to Russian.


 Хорошо. Во-первых, речь не обо мне, а о Никите Власове. Я куда более чем скромная "оркестровая" персона. Во-вторых даже если я переведу всё вышесказанное на русский, боюсь что и в этом случае не найду единомышленников. Видимо, наших иностранных гостей, нынешнее положение дел в России более чем устраивает.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30 Сен 2017)

Вам нужны подтверждения? Пожалуйста, вот "рекламный" проспект о Высшем образовании для аккордеонистов в Европе. В списке стран Россию я не обнаружил в принципе. Так что у нас уровень образования либо вне конкуренции либо на уровне дремучей деревни -


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (30 Сен 2017)

Для начала, спасибо, что перешли все же на русский. Так хоть более понятно, что Вы хотите сказать. И отдельное спасибо за "рекламный" проспект о Высшем образовании для аккордеонистов в Европе. Будет интересно почитать. 
Несколько вопросов к вышесказанному Вами. 
Кто такие "наши иностранные гости"? 
Почему их должно волновать "нынешнее положение дел в России"? Вас волнует "нынешнее положение дел" в Буркина Фасо? 
О "подтверждениях" я Вас не спрашивал. Это Ваша личная инициатива.
Почему в списке стран рекламного проспекта о Высшем образовании для аккордеонистов в Европе должна быть Россия?
Ну, и... Почему Вас хватило только на один день?
"сообщение № 9 отправлено 22:57, 28.09.2017
As this forum international, I will communicate only in English from now on."


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30 Сен 2017)

Вы немного не так понимаете мою позицию. "Иностранные гости" - все кто живёт за пределами России. Я спрашиваю - "почему нет?" А не утверждаю - "должно быть!". В зависимости от ответа будет ясно - должно быть или не должно. Ну и про Россию. Не совсем понятно, почему на форуме с интернациональным названием "goldaccordion" общение ведётся на Русском языке, учитывая что де-факто аккордеонной России в документах нет. Не было бы логичным в таком случае изменить официальный язык сайта на английский или переименовать сайт в "russianaccordion"? 

If you so insist, I can continue to speak English.


----------



## vev (30 Сен 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,

Опять неймется склоку затеять? Хочется повыпендриваться - используйте то, что вы относите к английскому. По поводу название: своих детей каждый вправе называть сам... Вадим, как создатель ресурса, назвал и так оно и будет


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30 Сен 2017)

*vev*, я Вас не понимаю. Я отнял у Вас аккордеон за миллион долларов, отнял сайт у Вадима или ещё что-то противозаконное сделал? Я всего-навсего задал несколько вопросов, на которые хотел бы получить вменяемые ответы. Если Вам охота "включать дурака" - Ваше право. А слёзы по поводу нехватки денег на "развитие ресурса" можете прямиком отсылать В.В.Путину. Я в любом случае ни дам ни копейки... Всех благ!


----------



## vev (30 Сен 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30.09.2017, 19:36) писал:


> Если Вам охота "включать дурака" - Ваше право


Он давно вами включен.

Уже не первый раз все эти "вопросы" вы пытаетесь поднять. Кончается только склокой и очередным гадюшником.  
Вы давно под мои пристальным контролем и не удивляйтесь, если опять будете заблокированы, а сообщения будут удалены


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30 Сен 2017)

Ну, если у Вас паранойя, то здесь ничем не могу помочь. Всё очень печально.vev (30.09.2017, 19:40) писал:


> Кончается только склокой и очередным гадюшником.


 А почему, собственно говоря, Вы обвиняете в этом меня? Вы закончили ДМШ и считаете, что имеете право меня учить? Из-за таких как Вы, на форуме остались одни невежды и дилетанты...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (30 Сен 2017)

Дмитрий, это не обвинение, а всего лишь констатация факта, не более. 
А Вы считаете, что право кого-то чему-то учить дает только окончание консерватории?
Сайт не является государственным, поэтому ни о каком "официальном языке" речи идти не может. 
Если Вам нравится общаться на английском, нет проблем. Только будьте так любезны писать грамотно, чтобы не приходилось после Вашего английского еще раз переводить на правильный ансглийский. 
Phrase "I can continue to speak English" is not correct as well from point of view of modern English. 
Correct phrase should look like: "I can continue speaking English".

Если Вы хотите видеть сайт как "russianaccordion", тогда создавайте свой. 
Тем более, это сейчас не сложно даже невеждам и дилетантам в программировании.
Утверждение, что "Иностранные гости" - все кто живёт за пределами России" неграмотно по сути.
Гость это человек, который приехал/пришел к кому-либо. 
Если человек живёт где-либо, он еще не гость. 
В противном случае Вам придется признать, что я Ваш гость (ну, раз я живу за пределами России).
"де-факто аккордеонной России в документах нет" - вопрос: в каких?
Насколько я знаю, "аккордеонная Россия" очень активно участвует во всевозможных фестивалях, семинарах, конкурах. 
Принимает самое активное участие во всевозможных аккордеонных организациях.
Произведения композиторов "несуществующей аккордеонной России" довольно часто выбираются в качестве обязательных на международных конкусрсах, да и просто исполняются многими "иностранными гостями" (т.е. не живущими в России)/аккордеонистами. 
Что еще?


----------



## kep (30 Сен 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30.09.2017, 19:46) писал:


> Из-за таких как Вы, на форуме остались одни невежды и дилетанты...


 Спасибо за прямоту. Вопрос: а себя, оставшегося на сайте, Вы к кому относите?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (1 Окт 2017)

kep (30.09.2017, 20:50) писал:


> Спасибо за прямоту. Вопрос: а себя, оставшегося на сайте, Вы к кому относите?


 К быдлу, к тем, кто завидует Никите Власову чёрной завистью. 

Может, всё-таки вернёмся к нему? Ведь тема о нём. Единственным серьёзным минусом на видео выше я считаю нежелание/невозможность Никиты исполнять "Цыганскую рапсодию" Гридина стоя. Только и всего. В остальном же - всё прекрасно. Только вот агогикой злоупотребляет но это, imho, говорит о внутренней свободе.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (1 Окт 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (01.10.2017, 00:16) писал:


> серьёзным минусом на видео выше я считаю нежелание/невозможность Никиты исполнять "Цыганскую рапсодию" Гридина стоя


Я не считаю это ни минусом, ни "серьёзным минусом". 
Это выступление Власова совершенно не говорит, что он не может или не хочет стоять во время исполнения.
А Вы считаете, что сам Гридин всегда исполнял свои произведения стоя? Если да, то как насчет этого: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGiF8gTT_U0
Я думаю, что все несколько проще. Гридин всегда стоит там, где он стоит весь концерт. Т.е. прежде всего он дирижер. А заодно еще и исполнитель. В этом случае имеет смысл всегда, на протяжении всего концерта оставаться в одном положении, т.е. стоя. Там, где он солист только, то, что он предпочитает, и есть правильно. Хочет сидеть, сидит.
То же и об этом концерте Власова. Это видео есть отрывок всего его концерта (сказано же "В заключение 1-го отделения..."). Вы не были на этом его концерте и не знаете, что он там исполнял. И если он исполнял до Цыганской рапсодии что-то академическое, то вряд ли он стоял. Так зачем же ему стоять на одной пьесе только?

Кстати, что Вы хотели сказать, приклеив видео из "Масок шоу"?


----------



## nidogopp43 (1 Окт 2017)

На Международном конкурсе "Аккохолидей" в Киеве, Никита исполнял конкурсную программу сидя. При этом жюри (корифеи) аплодировали стоя! Замечу, стоя-сидя никак не повлияло на конечный результат исполнительского мастерства. Вопрос на уровне "каждому свое", тем более на ответ инструмента... никак не влияет


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (1 Окт 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein (01.10.2017, 07:43) писал:


> А Вы считаете, что сам Гридин всегда исполнял свои произведения стоя? Если да, то как насчет этого:


 Насчёт этого - там Гридин уже совсем "старый" и больной. Это очевидно и без медицинских заключений. Ему уже откровенно тяжело управляться с таким массивным баяном. Впрочем, imho.

Главное, что я хотел бы сказать о Власове - он редкий представитель молодого поколения, достойно продолжающий советские исполнительские традиции. В большинстве своём, молодые исполнители сегодня (включая меня), играют заметно слабее.

Ну а Маски-шоу - это проверка на наличие/отсутствие у некоторых представителей форума элементарного чувства юмора и диагноза под названием "неофобия". Подробнее здесь - http://fobiya.info/strah-situatsij/neofobiya


----------



## vev (1 Окт 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
Считайте, последнее китайское предупреждение уже получено... Юморист вы наш...


----------



## abrakadabra (1 Окт 2017)

Один из сильнейший аккордеонистов нового поколения в мире, если не самый сильный


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (1 Окт 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (01.10.2017, 20:42) писал:


> Маски-шоу - это проверка на наличие/отсутствие у некоторых представителей форума элементарного чувства юмора и диагноза под названием "неофобия"


 *неофобия – это страх перемен* (из сайта, который Вы же и представили). Т.е. "Маски-шоу - это проверка на наличие/отсутствие у некоторых представителей форума элементарного чувства юмора и страха перемен". А теперь разъязсните мне каких Вы хотите найти единомышленников, если логики в Ваших словах нету.
Насчёт "там Гридин уже совсем "старый" и больной. Это очевидно и без медицинских заключений." Вам, видимо, хорошо известно его "медицинское" состояние в https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGQxEKLpObU
Если да, то тогда в подобном состоянии, не позволяющем играть стоя, находятся все, кто играет Цыганскую рапсодию (на Yuotube полно записей). Т.е. все многочисленные солисты, играющие и с оркестром, и соло, и, кстати, Уральское трио.
В прочем, может быть, я и не прав. И если Вы считаете именно так, не будете ли Вы так любезны привести хотя бы один пример, кто еще играет Цыганскую рапсодию стоя. Если не сможете привести этот пример, то получится, что, по Вашей логике, абсолютно все аккордеонисты/баянисты "обладают" таким "серьёзным минусом" как нежелание/невозможность исполнять "Цыганскую рапсодию" Гридина стоя.
dmitrijgoncharov2008 (01.10.2017, 20:42) писал:


> В большинстве своём, молодые исполнители сегодня (включая меня), играют заметно слабее.


Есть такое русское выражение: "Вы от скромности не умрете". 
Это про Вас.
Кто Вас (кроме Вас) слышал? (на баяне, не на ф-но).


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (1 Окт 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein (01.10.2017, 22:15) писал:


> Есть такое русское выражение: "Вы от скромности не умрете"Это про Вас.
> Кто Вас (кроме Вас) слышал? (на баяне, не на ф-но).


 С точностью до наоборот. Я именно от неё и умер. Хотя, должен сказать, когда гастролировал по России в течении года в составе Ансамбля песни и пляски ВДВ РФ, рискну предположить - меня слышали зрители в зале (фамилий конечно не назову) и насколько помню на немногих концертах я играл стоя (разумеется не Цыганскую рапсодию). Мы выступали вместе с балалаечником Омельяновым. Он тоже играл стоя. Ну вот, впрочем и всё. Что-то мне кажется, Вы из мухи (меня) слона какого-то делаете (Гридина, наверное).


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Окт 2017)

P.S. - про Гридина я могу Вам рассказать гораздо больше, чем Вы думаете, но моему рассказу вряд ли кто-то поверит... Так что лучше пишите по этому поводу мне в ЛС.


----------

